# Craftsman 25cc Weedwacker



## larrysnatch (Aug 5, 2005)

Just purchased an inexpensive weedwacker from sears (Craftsman C944.514361). 

1) Can anyone tell me who supplies the 2 stroke engine and carburator fo this unit?

2) Should I use regular octane fuel or a higher octane fuel for this engine. The salesperson recommended to use a high octane 40:1 mixture?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

That unit is manufactured by Poulan. Normal regular unleaded gas is fine mixing with a decent quality 2-cycle oil at 40:1.


----------



## larrysnatch (Aug 5, 2005)

Does Poulan make the engine? I believe the carb is made by Zama?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yes, poulan makes the engine. normal regular octane gas, and 40:1 oil mix designed for air cooled 2 strokes, or just use the poulan stuff poulan sells. if the carb says zama, yeah its made by zama.


----------



## drunktweety (Jan 11, 2006)

has poulan always made engine for craftsman weedwackers. i have one about 10yrs old just sitting around waiting to get fixed. :drunk:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Some were made by MTD, Ryobi, Homelite, McCullough etc.


----------

